# Any ideas on how to make cheap rat toys?



## Kinlar (Nov 28, 2010)

A week ago I got two new ratties and bought a cage from a petshop. It has 3 levels, but other than that its pretty **** boring. Any ideas on toys/fun things I could make for my angels?
I work nightshift in a care home so usually have a good few hours at work with nothing to do, so making a few safe toys would be perfect to fill my time, and I don't want them to be bored.
Thanks in advance
K.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hammocks!


----------



## Kinlar (Nov 28, 2010)

what materials could i use? would scraps from old cotton tshirts and towels be okay? and what about old denim jeans?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah they can be used. Fleece is always really nice too.

Tubes! Oatmeal containers make awesome tubes, I zip tie them to my cage.

Storage bins-the little ones. They can be used as igloos or zip tied to the top of the cage and filled with fabric for a well loved house.

There's cool ideas here too:
http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

If you have some basic sewing skills, you can make hammocks out of fleece or towels or other fabrics (or you can just cut fabric to size and hang it using safety pins).
Also, you can make climbing ropes using long strips of fabric and braiding them together.
Other things ratties like: paper towel tubes, cardboard boxes, pieces of wood to chew on, clay pots to hide in, plastic bins, and crumpled up newspaper. Basically rats like to play with junk so its cheap to please them


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

You could make cargo nets too, hang on let me find linky...

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community/viewtopic.php?f=143&t=143132

Any card tubes and boxes are great, cheap dog rope toys are fun for climbing, apple/pear tree branches are fun perches... *thinks*

On second thoughts I'll link you to my website lol - this page has a few cheapy/homemade ideas for toys. 

http://www.ratandspoon.com/toys--accessories.html


----------



## pita (Nov 30, 2010)

One of my rats favorites for while they're inside the cage is a toilet paper or paper towel roll filled with food/treats. I put some turkey in mine the first time so they could really smell that there was food in there and could figure it out. They have fun getting the food out and shredding the roll and it occupies them forever. You can also hang it from the cage so its more fun for them to try and get the food out. I also stash treats or food around the cage for them to find throughout the day. You can make them a bedding box, by stuffing a cardboard box full of tissues, paper towls, toilet paper etc and they can arrange their cage how they like it.

While outside the cage you can try the famous bobbing for peas, put some frozen peas in a shallow bowl of water and see what they do. Mine didn't like it but I hear others do. You can also fill your bathtub with some old blankets or pillows, stick the ratties in the middle of the pile and let them run around. Mine go nuts whenever they see the tub now, they're so excited xD


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

You can find great sites to amke your own hammocks, tunnels, etc... Some things Ive used are feathers, tp rolls, tin foil balls found in the cat toy section, wiffle balls, treats in water, ive also used a small baby food jar and poked holes in the top and put treats inside, any type of boxes, towels to crawl around in, xmas stockings to crawl in


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

I find that a Good'ol'Box works Great as a play house and something to sleep in and on. You can also make stuff with paper machae and put some cool aid or juice in the mix that way it taste good to them they love that.


----------

